# Schwalbe Marathon Plus



## BSA (12 May 2009)

After a couple of roadside flats recently I have treated my commuter to some Marathon Plus tyres. 

I read reviews and opinions on here, the extra weight didnt bother me I just wanted a bullet proof tyre for commuting. 

I also read that they were quite difficult to put on due to the extra stiffness etc... You were not wrong! My thumbs are sore this morning it took me over an hour to fit these bad boys, I just hope they are worth it. 

Hats off to anyone that has fitted these tyres they were difficult!


----------



## 4F (12 May 2009)

Good choice of commuting tyre, they can be quite tough to get on to start with however I have had mine for about 4000 miles without any punctures. I swopped them over to a different set of wheels a few months ago and they went on quite easily so they do become more pliable with age.


----------



## annedonnelly (12 May 2009)

I read a hint somewhere on here to warm them up. So I stuck mine in the oven on the lowest gas setting for about ten minutes. They went on quite easily but you do have to be careful not to burn your hands ;-)

And in case anyone gets any grief - they didn't do the oven any harm.

Anne


----------



## BSA (12 May 2009)

Thanks for the tips. I did consider heating them up but I didnt think they would retain the heat long enough for me to fit the tyre.

You live and learn I guess!


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 May 2009)

I put mine in the airing cupboard for a day and they weren't too bad at all to get on.

However I find the extra rolling resistance with them makes cycling much harder work. I'm switching back to normal Marathons for my tour in a fortnight, when a puncture won't mean I'm missing an appointment or anything. I expect I'll stick the M+ tyres back on when I return home, however.


----------



## Maz (12 May 2009)

I've got the Schwalbe Durano Plus on my Sirrus. Seem just as p*-proof as the Marathon Plus.

Tough to get on - wish I'd known about the 'heat em up' trick.


----------



## goo_mason (12 May 2009)

They do ease off after a bit of use, so they're not too bad to get on and off after a while. Having said that, they're so p-proof that it'll be a rare occasion that you have to !


----------



## jimboalee (12 May 2009)

"Yorn desh born, der ritt de gitt der gue, 
Orn desh, dee born desh, de umn bork! bork! bork!"

Ello, todat ve vull be puttensee tyren hoopen int der oven.

Eer ist von I did eerlieren,,, Boing,,, Thwack,,, Owwww !!


----------



## betty swollocks (12 May 2009)

*tempting fate* 



I've had these on my two main bikes - a tourer and a fixie since last autumn and not had a single flat and I ride in all weathers and in all conditions. 

Getting them on in the first place though was worse than wrestling a python.


----------



## purplepolly (12 May 2009)

betty swollocks said:


> *tempting fate*
> 
> 
> .



I've got marathon plus tyres and have now stopped going round glass when it's in small pieces and just go straight through.


----------



## marinyork (12 May 2009)

I have marathon plus on the hybrid. Not a fan. Although others say they are easy to fit I think they are horrid to fit, never got one on easily and roll very poorly (figures and other people say otherwise).


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (12 May 2009)

Done about 600 miles on mine so far - no punctures yet.

But they were twunts to fit - had to resort to aluminium tyre levers - one of which ended up on the garage roof [nearly killing a blackbird] - the other one went straight through inner tube.
After a sit down and a couple of 'old peculiars' managed to get them fitted.

Will probably try warming them up a bit next time.


----------



## Piemaster (12 May 2009)

Think the problem I had fitting mine was in the way they had been stored, somewhat off the shape when fitted on the rim (sort of flat and beads not level) not so much that they were tight so putting on the last bit of the bead it would come off on the other side.
That said, I don't worry about the extra weight / resistance.
I'm probably going to regret this tomorrow, but I've stopped carrying a spare tube / repair kit I have that much confidence in them. The fairy? - I spit in her eye


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (12 May 2009)

i have the schwalbe city jet tyres which have been fantastic over the last 18 months. they are difficult to fit however the last time i had an unscheduled roadside flat i used my new crank brothers speed lever and hey presto no problems i reccommend it whole heartedly a little bit tricky to get used to but works really well.


----------



## Matty (12 May 2009)

I had a good tip given to me - once you have got the blasted things on, get some warm water with a bit of fairy liquid in and with an old toothbrush, scrub all around the edges - particular on the tyre just inside the rim edge. This helps the tyre move and fit more evenly when inflating. I had three attempts prior to this to remove the lumps and bumps due to the tyre being folded up when posted.

Matt


----------



## Maz (12 May 2009)

jimboalee said:


> "Yorn desh born, der ritt de gitt der gue,
> Orn desh, dee born desh, de umn bork! bork! bork!"








...and I claim my £5.


----------



## Maz (12 May 2009)

User1314 said:


> I think it's simply because I keep them pumped up to the max and take out little bits stuck in them every 2 or 3days.


Good advice. I do this with the tyres that came fitted to the Allez (smooth, treadless Spesh Pro's, I think).


----------



## marooncat (12 May 2009)

I have just fitted these tonight on my bike so await my commute tomorrow with intrest...

Mind you will check the bike before I go to bed as given the battle I had to do to get the rear one on I am not 100% confident I have not damaged the inner tube


----------



## Plax (12 May 2009)

I have the normal Marathons. I have a hell of a job getting these on and off so I ain't even going to bother with the Plus's.


----------



## hackbike 666 (12 May 2009)

http://www.greentyre.co.uk/28inch.html

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I think im going to give these a try.(Unless anybody knows better)

I have armadillo's and have not tried out marathons yet but have heard lots of good stuff about them.


----------



## Crankarm (12 May 2009)

I ride with Specialised All Condition Armadillos and have not had a puncture in years. One of my other bikes has Continental Travel Contacts which have also never suffered a puncture. I will put a set of these on my Kona MTB as a combo tyre as Continental give a tube with them as well . On my road training bike I have Vittoria Pro Team 3 all condition which have a Kevlar belt and have never punctured, and neither have my Bontrager Race Select. I have never had a problem getting any of these tyres on or off when fitting replacements when the old ones have worn out. I picked up a MP+ tyre last week to see how heavy they are and had to use both arms as it weighed a tonne . I don't think I could cycle with them. I really don't see what all the fuss is with the SMP+? Do people look to cycle through acres of smashed glass the whole time or pavements strewn with rocks, nails or screws? Perhaps you need them in Beirut or Iraq but surely not in UK?


----------



## Crankarm (12 May 2009)

Matty said:


> I had a good tip given to me - once you have got the blasted things on, get some warm water with a bit of fairy liquid in and with an old toothbrush, scrub all around the edges - particular on the tyre just inside the rim edge. This helps the tyre move and fit more evenly when inflating. I had three attempts prior to this to remove the lumps and bumps due to the tyre being folded up when posted.
> 
> Matt



You beat me to it. A light smear of washing up liquid works wonders but seldom need it anyway.


----------



## Crankarm (12 May 2009)

User3143 said:


> No, but it is nice not to worry about punctures.



I don't . I certainly don't have to worry that I might not be able to get the tyres on or off without a fight .


----------



## goo_mason (12 May 2009)

Crankarm said:


> I ride with Specialised All Condition Armadillos and have not had a puncture in years. One of my other bikes has Continental Travel Contacts which have also never suffered a puncture. I will put a set of these on my Kona MTB as a combo tyre as Continental give a tube with them as well . On my road training bike I have Vittoria Pro Team 3 all condition which have a Kevlar belt and have never punctured, and neither have my Bontrager Race Select. I have never had a problem getting any of these tyres on or off when fitting replacements when the old ones have worn out. I picked up a MP+ tyre last week to see how heavy they are and had to use both arms as it weighed a tonne . I don't think I could cycle with them. I really don't see what all the fuss is with the SMP+? Do people look to cycle through acres of smashed glass the whole time or pavements strewn with rocks, nails or screws? Perhaps you need them in Beirut or Iraq but surely not in UK?



I had Travel Contacts and they were fine for a while but after one puncture it was just a never-ending succession of them thereafter.

Fitted Marathon Plus after that and - with the exception of a long brass nail and a 1-inch-long shard of glass,they were impervious. At the time I used an off-road cycle path and - yes - it was frequently covered in broken glass. I noticed NO difference betwen those and the Travel Contacts for weight on my MTB.

On the road bike, the Kendas that came with it were hopeless and punctured at the sight of a sharp bit of flint or the most miniscule piece of glass on the road. They were swapped for Schwalbe Stelvio tyres, which have been very good.

Tyre choice really does depend on your own personal circumstances, location and preferred route. Marathon Plus worked for me at the time. If you are prone to frequent puncturing, then there's no better tyre to fit.


----------



## DJ (13 May 2009)

Yep have to agree, Marathons are the bst tyre for commuting I would'nt do without them


----------



## jybeebee (13 May 2009)

*I don't believe it .....*

First cup of tea in hand, I've just noticed a deflated rear tyre  ... first one in a year and all because I read this thread last night. I'm going to skip reading anything about possible pressure failures in future.


----------



## 4F (13 May 2009)

Crankarm said:


> I picked up a MP+ tyre last week to see how heavy they are and had to use both arms as it weighed a tonne . I don't think I could cycle with them. I really don't see what all the fuss is with the SMP+? Do people look to cycle through acres of smashed glass the whole time or pavements strewn with rocks, nails or screws? Perhaps you need them in Beirut or Iraq but surely not in UK?



Two arms, what rubbish. My commute takes me through country lanes covered in thorns, flints etc and I would much rather not have the "fuss" of trying to repair a flat in the pitch dark in the middle of nowhere and I am pleased to say that since fitting I have not had to. 

Yes they may be a bit heavier than something with less puncture protection however if you want a good commuting tyre in my opinion they are up there with the best. My commuting times have not differed from using these to the previous tyre and I still average between 14 - 18 mph depending on mood / wind etc.


----------



## Panter (13 May 2009)

I do find, for me personally, that they do slow me down a little (in 28's anyway.)

However, my commute takes me through the flintiest, most pot-holed roads I've ever seen as well as through a couple of very short off-road sections and, for a little while, straight through a building site 
They're coming up for 1000miles now with no incidents whatsoever. I personally wouldn't use anything else for commuting now


----------



## Maz (13 May 2009)

So do any of you M+ riders feel confident enough to *not *carry a pump/repair kit with you on your ride?


----------



## 4F (13 May 2009)

Maz said:


> So do any of you M+ riders feel confident enough to *not *carry a pump/repair kit with you on your ride?



Maz, they are not puncture proof but offer excellent puncture protection.


----------



## Tynan (13 May 2009)

I use cheap lightweight tyres and get a flat perhaps every two/three months, usually something big and solid in the cycle lane

if a flat takes me 20 minutes to repair, and M+ slow me down by even only 1mph, I still get there miles ahead don't I?


----------



## 4F (13 May 2009)

Tynan said:


> I use cheap lightweight tyres and get a flat perhaps every two/three months, usually something big and solid in the cycle lane
> 
> if a flat takes me 20 minutes to repair, and M+ slow me down by even only 1mph, I still get there miles ahead don't I?



Depends on whether you can afford to be 20 minutes late for wherever you are going surely ?


----------



## purplepolly (13 May 2009)

Maz said:


> So do any of you M+ riders feel confident enough to *not *carry a pump/repair kit with you on your ride?



my pump is in the seatpost so I wouldn't want to leave it behind


----------



## marinyork (13 May 2009)

Maz said:


> So do any of you M+ riders feel confident enough to *not *carry a pump/repair kit with you on your ride?



I have done then again until recently I didn't cycle beyond about 40 miles very often. I don't think it's particularly as crazy as it sounds because if you had a puncture on them you'd never be able to get the tyre off, let alone back on at the roadside.


----------



## Piemaster (13 May 2009)

Maz said:


> So do any of you M+ riders feel confident enough to *not *carry a pump/repair kit with you on your ride?



Yes.


----------



## Crankarm (13 May 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Maz, they are not puncture proof but offer excellent puncture protection.



Yes, so do my tyres and they are not SMP+ .


----------



## Gerry Attrick (13 May 2009)

What's wrong with Panaracer Pasela TG's?


----------



## hackbike 666 (13 May 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Depends on whether you can afford to be 20 minutes late for wherever you are going surely ?



I certainly can't.


----------



## goo_mason (13 May 2009)

marinyork said:


> I have done then again until recently I didn't cycle beyond about 40 miles very often. I don't think it's particularly as crazy as it sounds because if you had a puncture on them you'd never be able to get the tyre off, let alone back on at the roadside.



I got one off en-route and back on again without any real problems. But I'd always recommend metal tyre levers rather than those flimsy plastic things...


----------



## Archie (16 May 2009)

Decided to check my SM+ for foreign bodies this morning as I haven't done it for, hmmm, months probably. I was rewarded by a fair number of stones and glass shards, including a flint that was 5mm long and fully embedded in the front. Gawd knows how long it'd been in there but I was amazed it hadn't already caused an UDE. 

And that, ladies and gentlemen, is why I'll be replacing the tyres with another set of SM+ ready for next winter*. I don't think many tyres would withstand that sort of attack, and give such a happy outcome to some shocking complacency on my part. 

As for fitting, my 26x1.35s weren't especially difficult. I've heard the theory that the thinner 700C tyres can be a be-atch, however. 

Archie

* The rear tread has gone and the tyre's squaring off now, so I won't push my luck any further!


----------



## Rezillo (16 May 2009)

I was regularly getting flats after heavy rain on the country roads that I usually cycle on. The rain was washing small sharp flints off the fields which were then going straight through the kevlar belt on my tyres. Marathon Pluses stopped all that completely. However, I've just had a largish flint slice straight through the sidewall before being pinged out into the side of the road. The tyre is not punctured but there's a slight bulge around the cut and a new one is on order.

I've found that fitting these tyres is greatly helped by putting one sidewall in the rim then tying some thin mains flex round the rim and the tyre at a point where both side walls are in then moving out each side from this point to fit the rest of the tyre rim into place. I need levers for the very last bit but without the tied bit in place, both sidewalls keep popping out.

I keep a bit of flex in the toolkit for this but I haven't had a puncture for 3,000 miles.

John


----------



## postman (16 May 2009)

Me thinks these tyres are fitted to Dawes Galaxy bikes as standard.


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (17 May 2009)

Rezillo said:


> I keep a bit of flex in the toolkit for this but I haven't had a puncture for 3,000 miles.



OMG. Shut up. She'll hear you.


----------



## Rezillo (17 May 2009)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> OMG. Shut up. She'll hear you.



Probably about 15 miles out this morning in a 30 mile round trip after I have decided "Yes, it's ok to go out - the sidewall split will probably hold out until the new tyre arrives". 

John


----------

